# Just shall live by faith in the medieval church



## VanVos (May 2, 2004)

I'am going to be teaching church history shortly and I was wondering if there was any gospel light between 800-1100AD in which we know of?
Does anyone know if anyone taught or held to Justification by faith between the 9th-11th century. I haven't found one as yet. 

VanVos

(I think the above topic sola fide answers this) what a nice coincidence

[Edited on 5-3-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 3, 2004)

These Links May Help you:
http://www.gty.org/~phil/medieval.htm

http://www.medievalchurch.org.uk/about.html

http://monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/history.html#medieval

St Aqainas On Grace:
http://www.newadvent.org/summa/210900.htm

This is a book:
http://www.christianity-books.com/T...Development_of_Doctrine_Vol_3_0226653757.html

Another Link:
http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/sbook.html

This article mentions the meidiaval period briefly:
http://www.modernreformation.org/mr92/novdec/mr9206justification.html

Hope this helps
blade


----------

